# rust in my firebox



## ravenclan (Nov 10, 2009)

i keep my firebox clean after i am done smoking with my snp, but i still have rust on the inside bottom of the fire box.

after i clean out the ash i spray the inside with a cooking oil to coat and hopefully to stop the rust but it is not helping.

i know i cant paint the inside like i do the out side and i dont have any problem with rust on the outside, like i have seen on other posts.

any one having the same problem? 

thanks in advance!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bob


----------



## eman (Nov 10, 2009)

IMHO .Rust inside the fire box is normal .
 It is from the heat of your fire.
 don't know that you can really do anything about it.
 but then again i may be wrong, Allways a first time for everything!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2009)

You could always paint with High Temp Paint and put fire brick in the bottom to keep direct heat off the metal and that might help...

Usually though rust in the firebox means your are not smoking enough >>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





<<<  Just Kidding...


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 10, 2009)

NEVER paint the inside of the firebox. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rust is normal. Ash is very corrosive. If your gonna be awhile between smokes, clean out the ash right away and you'll be fine.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2009)

Rust is normal and you should worry to much about it. I would get some fire bricks and raise your fire box grate off the metal and that will help prolong your box.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 10, 2009)

Spray cooking oil onto the metal between smokes. Rust needs oxygen and with oil, you'll deny it a medium to grow and corrode your metal.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 10, 2009)

Everytime I use my smoker, I spray the inside of the firebox with Pam(when a litle cooled off,yet still real warm). This seems to pull into the metal and resist moisture. No rust in mine(yet). I also have a flat piece of metal in the floor of the box to make emptying the ashes easy when you are cooking(very little loss of heat) and easier than scraping the ashes off the bottom. I'd rather replace that than my firebox!!!


----------

